# Game 14 vs Hornets 11/24



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

* 
Los Angeles Clippers 2-11 V New Orleans Hornets 7-5

Where: Staples Center in LA
When: Monday, November 24th; 7:30 PM PST
Media: FSN Prime Ticket; ESPN AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 95-112 loss at New Jersey
76ers Last Game: 109-96 win at OKC


Projected Starting Units:







vs








Baron Davis vs Chris Paul
16.9 Points  21.1 Points 
3.3 Rebounds   5.8 Rebounds
8.0 Assists  11.8 Assists 








VS








Ricky Davis vs James Posey
4.3 Points  9.4 Points
1.9 Rebounds  3.8 Rebounds
1.7 Assists 1.3 Assists








VS








Al Thornton  vs Predrag Stojakovic
16.4 Points  11.7 Points
5.2 Rebounds 3.3 Rebounds
1.3 Assists  1.4 Assists








VS








Marcus Camby  vs David West 
9.9 Points  20.4 Points 
9.8 Rebounds  6.9 Rebounds 
1.7 Assists  2.3 Assists








VS








Chris Kaman  vs Tyson Chandler  
 14.5 Points   8.2 Points  
10.2 Rebounds   8.2 Rebounds  
1.9 Assists  0.7 Assists 


Q's Quote:
"Zach Randolph and Mardy Collins should be ready to go tonight, expecting both to be in uniform. Zach should get around 20 minutes, Mardy might get time if EJ and Ricky play like they did against the Nets."

Q's Prediction: Clippers lose 84-99
Q's Prediction Record: 5-8 

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well this should be interesting with Randolph to be playing. He probably won't get too many minutes but should get a good chunk so I want to see the "plan" for acquiring him.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Randolph don't need no stinkin' plan!

Clips 115 - Whorenets 99


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id like to see him on the floor with camby and kaman. Its not like thornton is a great defender either, so wouldnt matter that zach cant defend anyone.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Anyone know for sure if Randolph is playing tonight? I ask because there hasn't even been a press conference by the Clippers to announce the trade.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Just got word that Zach Randolph and Mardy Collins will not be in uniform today because there has been some hold up with the physicals.


InsidetheClippers

Man, we would have needed Zachs offense and Mardy to keep Ricky on the bench.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang. oh well. Another blowout loss. Perhaps jordan can get some garbage minutes though for a change. Seems like even in our blowout losses we dont insert the scrubs until the last minute of the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well that sucks.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Sucks to know we're already set up for another loss, but on the bright side, I'll probably be there for their first game in a Clips uniform on Wednesday.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The delay is with Mobley.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2008/11/debut-delayed.html



> But it turns out that it isn't Thomas, and it isn't serious. The delay involves Cuttino Mobley, who went to the Knicks with Thomas in exchange for Randolph and Collins. The Knicks aren't worried, but deals aren't considered absolutely official until the necessary paperwork (physicals, etc.) hits the league office.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Great, Eric Gordon rolled his ankle and no Ricky Davis, meaning Mike Taylor/Baron Davis will be the Guard rotatin. EJ was playing nice D on CP3 right there, time to see what Mike has. 

From this early good start, I'm feeling like we can really win this game, just have to keep the Hornets from going on a run and no droughts for us.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

for the first time all year i am going to understand if we lose this game....
i mean gordon going down how bad is our luck man 

i hope we stay in the game atleast and i really really hope to see deandre jordan in there 
if its close in the 2nd half we might be able to win but i wouldnt be mad if we didnt


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EJ is back on the court.

Novak with a trey, what he was brought in for. Let's get a win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

deandre jordan would match up better with hilton armstrong 
**** 
why not give it a shot if nothing is happening with Paul Davis in there?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DeAndre vs Chandler should be fun.

Kaman with a nice dish to EJ for the trey. String together a run to end the half with some mo baby, cmon. EJ with ANOTHER TREY!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey, what do you know - when Eric Gordon plays, Eric Gordon produces! I'm so happy they (he) made this deal, because now it means he'll have no choice but to play Gordon big time minutes! Maybe if dumba** would've done this sooner the team would've been a little more competitive. It's not like the defense was doing anything to stop the opposition, so why was one of the team's most talented offensive players sitting on the damn bench!?!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Its halftime at the Staples Center as the New Orleans Hornets lead the Los Angeles Clippers 49-46, propelled by an 8-2 run to end the half. We are currently outrebounding them, and that trend needs to continue if we hope to take a victory tonight. Hitting shots will also be vital as we are shooting a mediocre 35.6% from the field, although we are 4-10 behind the arc. 

Looking at the box score:
Chris Paul seems to be en route to a triple double with numbers of 8/6/9 already, but Baron Davis himself could be headed very well down that road with 11/4/4. 

Chris Kaman seems to be cooling down from the field with his 3-7 shooting, but has solid numbers of 8/4/2 with 2 blocks and 1 turnover.

Marcus Camby is held to under 10 minutes of playing time due to 3 fouls, but he has grabbed 5 rebounds and swatted a shot himself. 

Eric Gordon has 13 points on 4-6 shooting, 2-3 from behind the arc and 3-4 from the stripe, but his best contribution has been his solid defense on Cp3. 

Thornton has 6, but is 2-9 from the field. Mike Taylor was a spark off the bench getting 4/4/2 with 2 steals and 0 turnovers. Novak knocked down a trey and grabbed a couple of rebounds. Jordan/Paul/Skinner combined for an atrocious 1 point and 3 rebounds in about 10 minutes of combined action.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gordon is playing real well. Clippers have having a good game despite being down at the moment. They need players like Kaman and Thornton to step to have a shot at winning.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

eric gordon has looked great for you guys tonight, good to see him earning that starting role.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

17-11 Hornets in the third quarter to have a 9 point lead at 66-57. I'm glad EJ is attacking, just getting the rookie treatment. Dangerous time in the game right now, if Hornets get the lead to 12 or higher, the game is over. Clippers need to get some buckets and string together a couple of 5-0/6-0 runs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont know ....but i think had zach randolph played today i could almost guarantee david west would not be shooting like 100% from the field


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> 17-11 Hornets in the third quarter to have a 9 point lead at 66-57. I'm glad EJ is attacking, just getting the rookie treatment. Dangerous time in the game right now, if Hornets get the lead to 12 or higher, the game is over. Clippers need to get some buckets and string together a couple of 5-0/6-0 runs.


like right now
:saywhat::mad3


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

the refs are giving EJ the rookie treatment


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im glad the hornets suck this year cuz damn david west acts hatable after ANYTHING he does


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

joser said:


> the refs are giving EJ the rookie treatment


yeah ive seen more than handful of times down that had it been anyone else (or a clipper opponent) they would have gotten free throws


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hornets extend the lead to 11, leading 76-65 at the end of three.

Clippers, on their last 5 possessions of the third period, only scored once on a jumper by Paul Davis. That is 4 key possessions, 8 possible points, which were lost for retarded reasons each. No chemistry, no firepower to come back unless Baron just takes over. I want to believe, but it is very difficult to do at the moment.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Hornets extend the lead to 11, leading 76-65 at the end of three.
> 
> Clippers, on their last 5 possessions of the third period, only scored once on a jumper by Paul Davis. That is 4 key possessions, 8 possible points, which were lost for retarded reasons each. No chemistry, no firepower to come back unless Baron just takes over. I want to believe, but it is very difficult to do at the moment.


i would too but HAVE WE REALLY COME FROM BEHIND and showed that "fire" at any point during this season? 
this is the time we usually go down by 20 , they turn it over, they air ball shots......

with that said...ima watch and lets see what happens.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im not watching anymore because the same thing as always was happening 
we need to trade chris kaman while his value is still high 

we should have won this game 

and really...Can we play some ****ing D?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Eric Gordon is the truth!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Baron Davis is horrible. Brand screwed you guys over. Enjoy another lottery year. Hope you guys get Ricky Rubio or whatever.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh your prediction was pretty close. Final score 99-87 Hornets.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At least Gordon did well.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hornets take the game 99-87. This was a winnable game, Hornets don't seem to be on the level that they were last season. My prediction was a 99-84 loss, I was a three point bucket off, pretty funny. Anyways back to the game. 

Eric Gordon is the truth and should get more playing time. Dude is just agressive and I love that. Al Thornton is garbage unless he is hitting his shots, I can't believe I'm saying this, but I miss Maggette. Chris Kaman struggled but had 14/7, I'm beggining to think he's a player that shows up on the stats, but not the W/L column. Camby has atrocious man defense, West just kept burning him. Mike Taylor and DeAndre Jordan should have gotten more playing time, they at least showed some intensity on defense. 10 games under .500, and we are a measly 14 games into the season and now are 5.5 games out of a playoff seed, yes, five and a half games ALREADY. Season is over, time to tank for a SF because Thornton is atrocious.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This was going to be a very difficult game to win for the Clipps regardless of their active roster, so I'm not too disappointed with the loss. They fought hard, but the Hornets were just more determined. Or should I say CP3 and David West were awesome in the second half. West was ridiculous, I doubt anybody would've been able to stop him when he's stepping out 18-20 feet and knocking down J after J. Paul was a killer as always, he's become the best closer in the game, by far. So, for me, this loss is inconsequential. We finally got to see what EG could do in a starting role, which was the only item of importance in my mind. This kid deserved the run, I'm so happy he finally got it and was able to capitalize in such a huge way. The present situation this team finds itself in certainly is not good, but with Randolph on the way, and Gordon finally getting the opportunity to display his skills as a starting SG, I'm much more hopeful than I was a week ago. This year is probably going to result in another Draft Lottery party, but next year could be a whole different story.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I was very very impressed on EG's range and effortless shooting.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

camby is garbage....stats that look pretty but doesn't help you win.....

the reason west was knocking down those jumpers was because camby was playing 5 feet off of him.....staying in the paint to cherrypick for rebounds to pad his stats......it's camby's defense that killed us......

and thornton needs to get smarter.....he must have rocks for brains......bricking jumer after jumper and he keeps taking them!!!! why not defer to the hot hand????

5/18 shooting......absolutely killed us......

did anyone else notice how dissinterested camby looks all the time??? like he just doesn't care.......

and dunleavy is a freaking moron.....this game was gordon's first and last 25 point game of the season.....with the black hole randolph coming on board and a chucker like thornton in the rotation, i doubt gordon will even get 10 shots a game for the rest of the season...

so damn frustrating......thomas and mobley weren't great players, but their expiring contracts combined with camby coming off the books would've given us loads of capspace in 2010......we would've had 22-25 million to spend in 2010.....but ******* dunleavy gives that up and mortgages our future for zach freaking randolph...

we are already 2-12, what purpose did this trade serve, except helping out the knicks, who now will have the capspace in 2010 to sign *TWO* max contract players...


dunleavy just cares about being employed.....he made the trade to get a few more meaningless wins......to him, the clipper's record reflects his abilities as a coach, and he gave away our future to save his own ***....what a selfish idiot.....randolph has one of the worst contracts in the league, and guess what, we have it now.....and what are the chances of zach randolph staying out of dun's doghouse????


dunleavy's shortsitedness is just appalling......almost like he is getting paid on the side by the lakers to sabotoge the clippers franchise.......without this trade we could've potentially had a lineup of:

baron davis
eric gordon
al thornton

***lebron/wade/bosh***

chris kaman

and a 2009 lottery pick, seeing as how we're doing right now.....



but all of that is down the crapper......thank you dunleavy for providing such a crappy team, and on top of that, we have no hope at improvement because you traded away our future......


----------

